# اعادة رفع برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (29 أبريل 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعادة رفع برنامج l.o.c v1 2011 يحتوي على موسوعة محاضرات لكل مهندس وطالب بالهندسة المدنية

اهلا بكم ايها الاخوة والاخوات اعضاء الملتقى الكرام

يسعدنى و يشرفنى ان اقدم لحضرتكم

اعادة رفع برنامج

* *L.O.C V1 2011*​ *(LEARN OF CIVIL)

على الميديا فاير mediafire من جديد

البرنامج للعضو Eng-khaled/BHIT

و هذا رابط الموضوع الاصلى للبرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t245918.html

و نظرا لحذف جميع لينكات التحميل من الميديا فاير وغلق الموضوع الاصلى فسوف اقوم ان شاء الله باعادة رفع البرنامج من جديد فى هذا الموضوع مع خالص تحياتى لكم وكامل تمنايتى بالتوفيق للجميع

وصف البرنامج

l.o.c v1 2011 برنامج لكل طالب ومهندس مدنى وهو برنامج متكامل من الألف الى الياء البرنامج معد ومصمم بدقة عالية من حيث المعلومات وترتيبها وقوة المعلومة تبدأ تدريجيا والبرنامج انجليزى وعربى لكى يتمكن اى فرد من استخدامه جيدا لكى يقدر الطالب والمهندس المدنى على استعابه جيدا وبيسر وهو مجهود ضخم من مصمم و معد البرنامج لكى يستفيد كل مهندس مدنى* *
البرنامج مرفوع على اسرع سيرفر وهو الميديافير

البرنامج مجمع على 47 جزء

* *وكل جزء 100 ميجا 

ويجب تنزيل جميع الاجزاء حتى تتمكن من فتح البرنامج

البرنامج حجمه تقريبا 4.7 جيجا 

يتم تسطيب البرنامج على اى برتيشن بشرط ان يكون البرتيشن اكثر من 7 جيجا لكى تتمكنوا من التسطيب*​ *
وبعد تسطيب البرنامج ستجد ايقونة تحت فى QUICK LAUNCH بجوار قائمة START لتشغيل البرنامج

*​ *بعض الصور للبرنامج







* *النسخة الأنجليزية*​ *



*​ *
النسخة العربية

*​ *



*​ *
حقوق البرنامج

**



*
* 
شرح التسطيب 

بعد فك الملفات المضغوطة فى فولدر ستجد ثلاث ملفات 

اضغط على الملف الذى يحمل اسم L.O.C V1 [2010] setup سوف يتسطب بنجاح ان شاء الله

* *الصور اثناءالتسطيب*


*



*​ *



*​ 


* إحدى الملاحظات الهامة أن يكون كامل مسار فك الضغط باللغة الإنجليزية *​ *
وهذا سريال نمبر البرنامج *​ *4127-7730-7598-5976*​ *
وختاما

*​ *أشكر صاحب البرنامج الاصلى Eng-khaled/BHIT

على هذا العمل الرائع واسال الله له خير الجزاء ان شاء الله
*​ *وان شاء الله سوف يتم وضع روابط التحميل ابتداء من اليوم

مع خالص تحياتى وتمنايتى بالتوفيق للجميع

Eng_Ahmed Esmat
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

الرابط الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/?q8tmnc5cqfldzw0#2

الرابط الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2v99ih9a988tn7

الرابط الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/?8sauwm629cs2ecg

الرابط الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?irig7l2muycrp2c

الرابط الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?se4xa8o78ic3l0o
*
الرابط السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?qp5vmomj1u8nuus

الرابط السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?83x854ysc8f9m33

الرابط الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2vot6fku8kwf1

الرابط التاسع

http://www.mediafire.com/?eki5a1jfan3f57y

الرابط العاشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?pws21g9bw999rwr
**
الرابط الحادى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?32izgzzax9rve1z

الرابط الثانى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?3529k3mwacgcak7

الرابط الثالث عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?5uu0u1ale8pozu2

الرابط الرابع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1u8zlb6cbhnr6ki

الرابط الخامس عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?htgeqnx9qz9tt35*​*
**الرابط السادس عشر*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?lgk41tnafto9sk9

الرابط السابع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?bhxt2cz9vekuwbe

الرابط الثامن عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?5p7sw39wqukzww6

الرابط التاسع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?fs7rz8fdlhij5fr

الرابط العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?fb19scf0pip96rq

الرابط الحادى والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?yic89cebc509twe

الرابط الثانى والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2uu6ysyu0aqci2i

الرابط الثالث و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?vz2xrp4zji8yn31

الرابط الرابع و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2j4vkqovpf9vwkp

الرابط الخامس و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?ajemhweyh5a1wa8*
*
الرابط السادس و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?4k8w2gnkkbbgmk4

الرابط السابع و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?djb7qkhn2kk6hu1

الرابط الثامن والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2k8trampzsnocj4

الرابط التاسع والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3cfz8ipb4z2ln0j

الرابط الثلاثون
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?64qyz4yvao595s4*

*الرابط الحادى والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?mxv6b3wa993kq48
 
الرابط الثانى والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?nw50wku7vgzahy8
 
الرابط الثالث و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?urwgokcku2dq8ao
 
الرابط الرابع و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?71dvpt331p9m96c
 
الرابط الخامس والثلاثون
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2h2pho5fhfz70rw
 
الرابط السادس و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?tjkiwfgta1lmdi3

الرابط السابع و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?lsmujsdd1tdt84h

الرابط الثامن والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzglvjrm9b49mx

الرابط التاسع والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?88roh626qmyxz3q

الرابط الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?89nwhuv7o6t6toa

الرابط الحادى والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8jb5853a748uzf

الرابط الثانى والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?bxe4cu4y629sgy6

الرابط الثالث و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?5193b9rnw6lnypy

الرابط الرابع والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?h8v3hc14138y0mn

الرابط الخامس و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5a9biqkar3f3so

الرابط السادس و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3463bbd8j3gj2oc

الرابط السابع و الاربعون و الاخير

http://www.mediafire.com/?xek5cmexkz9pr8h

*


Eng_Ahmed Esmat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الروابط 20 و 42 و 43 و 45 و 47
> 
> ...



* أسالكم الدعاءبالتوفيق والنجاح

 مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى هذا العمل

و الحمد لله الذى اتم علينا هذا العمل

**و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (2 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا*

* ان شاء الله الجميع بخير*

* قبل ان ابدأ فى وضع الروابط اتقدم بخالص الشكر للمشرفة المتميزة مشرفة قسم الهندسة المدنية*

* المشرفة سنا الاسلام*

* لاعادة فتح الموضوع مرة اخرى و مجهودك الرائع فى الحفاظ على الروح الطيبه بالملتقى*

* نسال الله لها خير الجزاء*

* اما بعد فان شاء الله سيتم وضع اول 5 روابط اليوم ابتداء من المشاركة التالية و سيتوالى وضع الروابط تباعا نظرا لعدم فراغى حتى الان من الابلود للبرنامج لانشغالى طول اليوم بالدراسة فانا مازلت طالب بالفرقة الثانية*

* اسال الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالص لوجه الكريم و خالى تماما من الريا*

* كما اتمنى كامل الاستفادة للجميع*

* مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع*

* برجاء الدعاء لى بالتوفيق فى الامتحانات فلم يعد هناك الكثير من الوقت*

* وشكرا*

*تابع المشاركة التالية*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (2 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرابط الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/?q8tmnc5cqfldzw0#2

الرابط الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2v99ih9a988tn7

الرابط الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/?8sauwm629cs2ecg

الرابط الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?irig7l2muycrp2c

الرابط الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?se4xa8o78ic3l0o
*
الرابط السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?qp5vmomj1u8nuus

الرابط السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?83x854ysc8f9m33

الرابط الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2vot6fku8kwf1

الرابط التاسع

http://www.mediafire.com/?eki5a1jfan3f57y

الرابط العاشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?pws21g9bw999rwr
**
الرابط الحادى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?32izgzzax9rve1z

الرابط الثانى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?3529k3mwacgcak7

الرابط الثالث عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?5uu0u1ale8pozu2

الرابط الرابع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1u8zlb6cbhnr6ki

الرابط الخامس عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?htgeqnx9qz9tt35


مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

**قبل التحميل لا تنسى تقيم الموضوع 
رجاء **

*​
 جارى رفع الباقى

و جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## a_joe_vip (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور يا اخي وبارك اللهم فيك 
انا والله كنت محتاج كام رابط كدا وربنا يقويك ويصبرك لغاية ماترفع البرنامج كامل
ومرة ثانية الف مليون شكر لك ولكل اللذين ساهمو في انشاء هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

اخى العزيز الشكر لله

و ان شاء الله فى اقل وقت ممكن ساكون قد فرغت تمام من واضع البرنامج

و لكن اسف لك بانى سابلغلك بانك سوف تعيد تحميل البرنامج من جديد لانى كنت قد حذفت الملفات المضغوطة بعد فك الضغط فى المرة الاول و بعد ذلك قمت باعادة تقسمها من جديد فهناك اختلاف بين هذه الاجزاء و الاجزاء السابقة للعضو صاحب الموضوع حتى فى اسماء الاجزاء

فبرجاء اعادة التحميل من البدابة ومن جديد

وشكرا


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## المهندس النحيف (3 مايو 2011)

لهذا الغمل العملاق لا يسغنا الا نقدم اسمى ايات الشكر والعرفان لمن رفعه فجزاه الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ارسو (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (3 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amr_atef92 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى

اكن ممكن تعطينه ال عنوان الرئيسى link
و منه ندخل على جميع links التى رفعتها ! ؟


----------



## genius2020 (3 مايو 2011)

شكر م. احمد عصمت على الموضوع الرائع جدا الى الامام ان شاء الله من منتدى الى اخر


----------



## genius2020 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج الجميل اقوى تحيه من محمد اسماعيل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

safety113 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بارك الله بك
> الف شكر



الشكر و الفضل لله سبحانه وتعالى

بارك الله لك و بارك عليك ونفعك به


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

المهندس النحيف قال:


> لهذا الغمل العملاق لا يسغنا الا نقدم اسمى ايات الشكر والعرفان لمن رفعه فجزاه الله خير الجزاء



و جزاك الله خيرا منه 

الشكر لله اخى العزيز


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

ارسو قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



و جزاك خيرا منه


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

mdsayed قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر



الشكر لله اسعدنى مرورك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

amr_atef92 قال:


> شكرا اخى
> 
> اكن ممكن تعطينه ال عنوان الرئيسى link
> و منه ندخل على جميع links التى رفعتها ! ؟



الشكر لله اخى العزيز

حالا لا يمكن لانى لم انتهى من الرفع حتى الان

ثانيا لوجود بعض الاشياء الاخرة الخاصة على الحساب

ااسف لك و لكن سيتم وضع الروابط تباعا فى وقت قصير جدا

لا داعى للقلق ان شاء الله


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

genius2020 قال:


> شكر م. احمد عصمت على الموضوع الرائع جدا الى الامام ان شاء الله من منتدى الى اخر



الشكر لله يا بشمهندس 

اسعدنى كثيرا توجودك اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

genius2020 قال:


> شكرا على البرنامج الجميل اقوى تحيه من محمد اسماعيل



الشكر لله 

و اهلا بك وبمحمد اسماعيل

مع كامل تحياتى لكم


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...




برجاء من المشرف المسئول وضع الروابط بالموضوع الرئيسى لعدم تمكنى من تعديل الموضوع


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (3 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف جدا لانى تاخرات اليوم فى وضع الروابط

ولكن كان لبعض الظروف الخارجة عن ارادتى

اما بعد

الرابط من 1 : 5 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2172171-post3.html

الرابط السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?qp5vmomj1u8nuus

الرابط السابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?83x854ysc8f9m33

الرابط الثامن

http://www.mediafire.com/?mm2vot6fku8kwf1

الرابط التاسع

http://www.mediafire.com/?eki5a1jfan3f57y

الرابط العاشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?pws21g9bw999rwr

مع خالص تحياتى للجميع
*​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## م.شيبون (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو العز عادل (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/سيد لطفى (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك

فى انتظار باقى الروابط


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

م.شيبون قال:


> جزاك الله خير



و جزاك خير منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

أبو العز عادل قال:


> بارك الله فيك



وبارك فيك اخى الكريم

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

م/سيد لطفى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> فى انتظار باقى الروابط



و جزاك خيرا منه اخى العزيز

ان شاء الله باقى الروابط بالطريق

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## نجانجا (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

وجزاك خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## asae (4 مايو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس احمد عصمت ومشاركة قمة في الروعة وبارك الله فيك واثابك عنا
اخوك م/ اشرف الصيفي


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله يا بشمهندس اشرف مشاركة حضرتك اللى فى قمة الروعة

اتمنى لحضرتك كامل الاستفادة من الموضوع

مشكور جدا


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (4 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يابشمهندس بس كان نفسى تكون نفس الاجزاء السابقة عموما الف الف شكر


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله

والله وانا كمان كان نفسى يا بشمهندس بس للاسف كنت مساحتها من الجهاز لذلك قمت بتعديل بسيط و تم اعادة الضغط من جديد


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط اليوم

الرابط من 1 : 5 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2172171-post3.html

الروابط من 6 : 10 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2173767-post21.html


الرابط الحادى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?32izgzzax9rve1z

الرابط الثانى عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?3529k3mwacgcak7

الرابط الثالث عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?5uu0u1ale8pozu2

الرابط الرابع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?1u8zlb6cbhnr6ki

الرابط الخامس عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?htgeqnx9qz9tt35


مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

**قبل التحميل لا تنسى تقيم الموضوع 
رجاء **










*​ 
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مايو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط اليوم
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

شكرا جزيلا 

مجهود رائع شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## m0dy (5 مايو 2011)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس

فى انتظار باقى الملفات

و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## beingrelax (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك و كان الله في العون 

وفي أنتظار تحميل باقي الملفات بإذن الله


----------



## gomaa (5 مايو 2011)

جزى الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل خيرا


----------



## yesnoway0 (5 مايو 2011)

جعل الله هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## asae (6 مايو 2011)

مهندس / احمد عصمت
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بنسأل عن باقي الاجزاء وياريت متتاخرش علينا انت شوقتنا لرؤية هذا البرنامج


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

m0dy قال:


> الف شكرا يا بشمهندس
> 
> فى انتظار باقى الملفات
> 
> ...




الشكر لله يا بشمهندس

و ان شاء الله هحاول على قد ما اقدر اكمل الكل فى نفس الوقت فى اسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

beingrelax قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك و كان الله في العون
> 
> وفي أنتظار تحميل باقي الملفات بإذن الله



الشكر لله 

ان شاء الله لك كامل الاستفادة 

سعيد بمرورك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

gomaa قال:


> جزى الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل خيرا



و جزاكم الله خيرا منه

نتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة

مع خالص تحياتى لك


----------



## على الفار (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا أخى


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

yesnoway0 قال:


> جعل الله هذا الموضوع في ميزان حسناتكم


جزاك الله خيرا

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة

اسعدنى مرورك كثيرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

asae قال:


> مهندس / احمد عصمت
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بنسأل عن باقي الاجزاء وياريت متتاخرش علينا انت شوقتنا لرؤية هذا البرنامج


ان شاء الله باقى الاجزاء سريعا ستكون موجود

و اعتذار عن التاخير لظروف ولكنه قدر الله

اسعدنى كثيرا مرورك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

على الفار قال:


> مشكور يا أخى


الشكر لله اخى الكريم

اسعدنى كثيرا مرورك

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

*اعتذار عن التاخير*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف جدا عن التاخير فى وضع الروابط لان الجهاز عندى حصلت فيه مشكلة ومعاه فترة عقبال ما تتحل المشكلة فانا بستعين بجهاز اححد الاصدقاء حاليا او احد الكافيهات فعذرونى فى حالة التاخير لانى فى فترة امتحانات وان شاءالله بسب التاخير ده فى اعتذار عملى اسيبكم تحت مع الروابط

روابط اليوم

 الرابط من 1 : 5 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2172171-post3.html

 الروابط من 6 : 10 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2173767-post21.html

الرابط من 11 : 15 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2174909-post36.html

الرابط السادس عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?lgk41tnafto9sk9

الرابط السابع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?bhxt2cz9vekuwbe

الرابط الثامن عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?5p7sw39wqukzww6

الرابط التاسع عشر

http://www.mediafire.com/?fs7rz8fdlhij5fr

الرابط العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?fb19scf0pip96rq

و الاعتذار عن التاخير

الرابط الحادى والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?yic89cebc509twe

الرابط الثانى والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2uu6ysyu0aqci2i

الرابط الثالث و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?vz2xrp4zji8yn31

الرابط الرابع و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2j4vkqovpf9vwkp

الرابط الخامس و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?ajemhweyh5a1wa8

مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

قبل التحميل لا تنسى تقيم الموضوع 

رجاء 










*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

*برجاء من المشرف المسئول عن القسم وضع روابط الميديا فاير الـ 25 فى الموضوع باول مشاركة حتى يتسنى للجميع رؤية الروابط والتحميل*

* جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا مهندس أحمد عصمت على المجهود ونأمل وضع باقى الروابط لاننى كنت قد حملت معظم الروابط من المهندس خالد قبل وضعة على الخاص


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (6 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله ولكن ااسف لك لانك بحاجة للتحميل من جديد لان التقسيم ذا غير التقسيم السابق للبشمهندس خالد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 مايو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسف جدا عن التاخير فى وضع الروابط لان الجهاز عندى حصلت فيه مشكلة ومعاه فترة عقبال ما تتحل المشكلة فانا بستعين بجهاز اححد الاصدقاء حاليا او احد الكافيهات فعذرونى فى حالة التاخير لانى فى فترة امتحانات وان شاءالله بسب التاخير ده فى اعتذار عملى اسيبكم تحت مع الروابط
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا لسرعة الاستجابة


----------



## محمودشمس (7 مايو 2011)

*مشكور جزيل الشكر
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 مايو 2011)

و جزاك الله خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة

تحياتى لك


----------



## الثوعي (7 مايو 2011)

هل توجد اجزاء بعد ال25 ....... ؟؟
عند فك البارتز سالني عن الجزء 26 !!!

شكرا لك ....

تحياتي


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

نعم هما 47 جزء وجارى رفع الباقى

تحياتى لك

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

*الروابط حتى 30*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط اليوم

 الرابط من 1 : 5 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2172171-post3.html

 الروابط من 6 : 10 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2173767-post21.html

الرابط من 11 : 15 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2174909-post36.html

 الرابط من 16 : 25 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2177204-post51.html

الرابط السادس و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?4k8w2gnkkbbgmk4

الرابط السابع و العشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?djb7qkhn2kk6hu1

الرابط الثامن والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?2k8trampzsnocj4

الرابط التاسع والعشرون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3cfz8ipb4z2ln0j

الرابط الثلاثون
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?64qyz4yvao595s4


 مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع*​


----------



## melhantiri (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس احمد 
عندى مشكله فى الجزء العاشر--- العشرون ---- الرابع و العشرون عند الفك رجاء الافاده
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

عزيزى لان يتم فك الضغط حتى تكتمل باقى الاجزاء و هى الـ 47 جزء فبرجاء الانتظار لم يبقى الكثير

اما عن الاجزاء التى يظهر بها خطأ اثناء الفك فبرجاء حذفها و اعادة التحميل لها من جديد

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 مايو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط اليوم
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asae (8 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق يا باشمهندس احمد وياتري انت في سنة كام وهندسة جامعة ايه


----------



## ara_shaker (8 مايو 2011)

*المهندس احمد* : لا أعرف كيف اتشكرك على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في حياتك ، واتمنى منك ان لا تقطعنا في منتصف الطريق ، في انتظار باقي الاجزاء ، وجزاك الله خيراً عن كل ثانية قضيتها في تنزيل الملفات .
مع خالص تحياتي .............


----------



## gomaa (8 مايو 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



و جزاكى الله خير الجزاء

و شكر خاص لحضرتك على المجهود المبذول من البداية

اتمنى لحضرتك كامل التوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

asae قال:


> بالتوفيق يا باشمهندس احمد وياتري انت في سنة كام وهندسة جامعة ايه



انا تانية مدنى 

بالمعهد العالى للهندسة والتكنولوجيا بطموه ( بعد المنيب _ الجيزة )

بالتوفيق لك واتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

ara_shaker قال:


> *المهندس احمد* : لا أعرف كيف اتشكرك على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح في حياتك ، واتمنى منك ان لا تقطعنا في منتصف الطريق ، في انتظار باقي الاجزاء ، وجزاك الله خيراً عن كل ثانية قضيتها في تنزيل الملفات .
> مع خالص تحياتي .............



اولا الشكر لله عز وجل لانه وفقنى فى تحميل البرنامج فى السابق ثم الرفع حاليا

ثم لصاحب البرنامج الاصلى البشمهندس خالد لانه واضع البرنامج الاصلى

ثانيا اشكر لحضرتك دعائك الجميل و اتمنى لك من الله مثله

اما عن القطع فى منتصف الطريق فسوف يكون الرد عمليا بعد قليل ان شاء الله

شكرا لحضرتك واتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

gomaa قال:


> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك



شكرا لك واتمنى لك من الله خير الجزاء و الثواب

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط اليوم وديه اخر روابط وبكده البرنامج يكون مع حضرتكم بالكامل و مهمتى تكون انتهت ان شاء الله بالتوفيق لحضرتكم جميعا

 الرابط من 1 : 5 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2172171-post3.html

 الروابط من 6 : 10 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2173767-post21.html

الرابط من 11 : 15 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2174909-post36.html

 الرابط من 16 : 25 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2177204-post51.html

الرابط من 26 : 30 بالمشاركة التالية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2179038-post61.html

الرابط الحادى والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?mxv6b3wa993kq48
 
الرابط الثانى والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?nw50wku7vgzahy8
 
الرابط الثالث و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?urwgokcku2dq8ao
 
الرابط الرابع و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?71dvpt331p9m96c
 
الرابط الخامس والثلاثون
 
http://www.mediafire.com/?2h2pho5fhfz70rw
 
الرابط السادس و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?tjkiwfgta1lmdi3

الرابط السابع و الثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?lsmujsdd1tdt84h

الرابط الثامن والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?yyzglvjrm9b49mx

الرابط التاسع والثلاثون

http://www.mediafire.com/?88roh626qmyxz3q

الرابط الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?89nwhuv7o6t6toa

الرابط الحادى والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8jb5853a748uzf

الرابط الثانى والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?bxe4cu4y629sgy6

الرابط الثالث و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?5193b9rnw6lnypy

الرابط الرابع والاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?h8v3hc14138y0mn

الرابط الخامس و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?x5a9biqkar3f3so

الرابط السادس و الاربعون

http://www.mediafire.com/?3463bbd8j3gj2oc

الرابط السابع و الاربعون و الاخير

http://www.mediafire.com/?xek5cmexkz9pr8h

قبل ما اختم حاب اطلب من حضراتكم طلب بسيط قبل الطلب احب اقول ان الروابط من 41 و 44 و 45 و 46 و 47 مش انا اللى رافعهم رافعه واحد زميل ليا هو فى هندسة بردو فى بكالوريوس هندسة القاهره هندسة ميكانيكا قوى انا بحاول اقنعه يدخل الملتقى بس هو مش لاقى القسم هنا فى الملتقى بس ان شاء الله هيدخل المهم اطلب من حضرتكم تداوله حقه ربنا يوفقك عشان البكالوريوس مش محتاج غير الدعاء لانه فى السنة الاخيرة عقبالى يارب

وشكرا جدا لحضرتكم

اما بالنسبة لي فما طالب تقيم ولا اى ردود حتى كل اللى طالبه الدعاء لانى داخل على امتحانات و محتاج الدعاء فعلا

اسف جدا للاطاله

اخيرا احب اشكر مشرفة القسم على المجهود الرائع الذي تبذله معايا و اسف جدا لها على اى ازعاج معلش زى اخو حضرتك الصغير بردو بس طلب اخير و هو تثبيت موضوع البشمهندس خالد الاصلى و غلق موضوعى و وضع رابط موضوعى بموضوع البشمهندس خالد بعد فتحه لان الهدف من موضوعى تم بحمد الله و الفضل يجب ان يعود لصاحبة و هو البشمهندس خالد

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم

انا ان شاء الله مش هكون موجود فى الملتقى فترة كبيرة لانى هفصل النت عشان التركيو فى الامتحانات بس هدخل على فترات بعيده ان شاء الله

 مع خالص تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى هذا العمل

و الحمد لله الذى اتم علينا هذا العمل

**و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط اليوم وديه اخر روابط وبكده البرنامج يكون مع حضرتكم بالكامل و مهمتى تكون انتهت ان شاء الله بالتوفيق لحضرتكم جميعا
> 
> ...



تمت اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاصلية
كما تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
اما بالنسبة لنقل الروابط الى موضوع م خالد الاصلى وتثبيته بدل من هذا الموضوع فلا يمكن ذلك لان روابط الموضوع السابق تعمل وليست تالفة ولكن قام صاحب الموضوع م خالد بايقاف الروابط بعض الوقت وبالتالى لا يمكن استبدال تلك الروابط بها ولكن يمكن دمج هذا الموضوع بالموضوع الاصلى بمرحلة لاحقة فى حال تم اعادة تشغيل الروابط مرة اخرى والقيام باعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الخطيب1 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ara_shaker (9 مايو 2011)

الف الف شكر لمهندس المستقبل *أحمد *ولكافة القائمين على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع .


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 مايو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت اضافة الروابط الى المشاركة الاصلية
> كما تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء
> اما بالنسبة لنقل الروابط الى موضوع م خالد الاصلى وتثبيته بدل من هذا الموضوع فلا يمكن ذلك لان روابط الموضوع السابق تعمل وليست تالفة ولكن قام صاحب الموضوع م خالد بايقاف الروابط بعض الوقت وبالتالى لا يمكن استبدال تلك الروابط بها ولكن يمكن دمج هذا الموضوع بالموضوع الاصلى بمرحلة لاحقة فى حال تم اعادة تشغيل الروابط مرة اخرى والقيام باعادة تثبيته مرة اخرى
> 
> ...


 
مفيش اى مشكلة اللى تشوفيه حضرتك

بس انا كنت اقصد ان رابط الموضوع ده وليس روابط التحميل هو الذى يتم وضعه لموضوع للبشمهندس خالد


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 مايو 2011)

احمد الخطيب1 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
جزاك الله خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 مايو 2011)

ara_shaker قال:


> الف الف شكر لمهندس المستقبل *أحمد *ولكافة القائمين على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع .


 
الشكر لله 

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 مايو 2011)

عبدالله حسنى امام قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااا


 
جزاك الله خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## رجب رجب (9 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووررررر جدا جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## yesnoway0 (9 مايو 2011)

كلمه شكر لك لا تكفى فادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 مايو 2011)

رجب رجب قال:


> مشكووووووررررر جدا جدا بارك الله فيك


الشكر لله

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 مايو 2011)

yesnoway0 قال:


> كلمه شكر لك لا تكفى فادعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


الشكر لله 

امين يارب 

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 مايو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


و جزاك الله خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى على المجهود المبذول

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع واعادة تثبيت الموضوع الاصلى للمهندس خالد حيث تم اعادة تشغيل الروابط الموجودة بالموضوع الاصلى

كما تم ارفاق روابط حضرتك بالموضوع الاصلى وتم ايضا ارفاق رابط الموضوع ايضا به

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 مايو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



و جزاكم الله خيرا منه اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 مايو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا اخى على المجهود المبذول
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا

وشكرا على المجهود المبذول

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 مايو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ا

مشككور وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مايو 2011)

هو البرنامج ممكن تستيبه علي وندوز 7 ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (12 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله انا جربته على الفيستا اما السفن و الـ xp صراحة لاء بس معتقدش ان شاء الله ان هيكون فى مانع من التسطيب على السفن

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## m0dy (12 مايو 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> هو البرنامج ممكن تستيبه علي وندوز 7 ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شغال تمام على السفن و لا يوجد اى مشكله
​
الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع

و بالتوفيق​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (12 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله كده شغال على الـ 7 و الشكر لله يا بشمهندس


----------



## 3mad - sy (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود العظيم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## 3mad - sy (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود العظيم 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## elazazy (14 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ahmedokda (16 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz 4 all


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 مايو 2011)

3mad - sy قال:


> مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود العظيم
> بارك الله فيك


و بارك الله فيك

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 مايو 2011)

elazazy قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​



وجزاك الله خيرا منه

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 مايو 2011)

ahmedokda قال:


> thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxz 4 all


اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## الطارق بن زياد (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع ولكن البرنامج اثناء التسطيب يطلب السريال ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## botek_2010 (17 مايو 2011)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (18 مايو 2011)

الطارق بن زياد قال:


> شكرا اخى العزيز على المجهود الرائع ولكن البرنامج اثناء التسطيب يطلب السريال ارجو الرد سريعا


*الشكر لله اخى العزيز
هذا سريال نمبر البرنامج ​ 4127-7730-7598-5976​ ​*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (18 مايو 2011)

botek_2010 قال:


> اكثر من رائع


اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## غزالية (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلا ,وفقك الله في الامتحانات 
حبذا لو اعلمتنا بنتيجة الامتحانات


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (18 مايو 2011)

الشكر لله وان شاء الله


----------



## Mostafa100 (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة إن شاء الله , تقبل إعزازي و تقديري


----------



## ابو مريم الركابي (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير......


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (21 مايو 2011)

mostafa100 قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة إن شاء الله , تقبل إعزازي و تقديري



وبارك الله لك و نفعك و نفع بك

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (21 مايو 2011)

ابو مريم الركابي قال:


> شكرا يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير......


الشكر لله وجزاك اللخ خيرا منه و نفعك به

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## bakker (22 مايو 2011)

not working

error


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 مايو 2011)

جميع الروابط تعمل يا بشمهندس برجاء اعادة المحاولة


----------



## م.جبــــار (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

قمت بتحميل اغلب الروابط من موضوع الاخ 
Eng-khaled/BHIT 

الا أنه يوجد 7 روابط لا تعمل 

وهي (22،27،33،35،36،38،41)

فهل ترتيب الروابط هنا كما هي في الموضوع الاصلي ؟؟

بانتظار الرد

مع خالص التحية​


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (23 مايو 2011)

لا للاسف فى اختلاف بين الاتنين بس على حد علمى ان روابط البشمهندس خالد عادت للعمل من جديد


----------



## مراد الخزاعلة (24 مايو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية و جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (24 مايو 2011)

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## م.جبــــار (30 مايو 2011)

مساء الخير

أخي قمت بتحميل كل الروابط

وعند فك الضغط، تبين أن هنالك error في الملفين 45 و 47

هل انا فقط من يعاني من تلك المشاكل؟ ام أنها مشاكل شائعة بين الاعضاء؟

ما الحل بعد التحميل للمرة التانية على التوالي، والتعرض لمثل هذه الانتكاسات...!


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جارى رفع الروابط 20 و 42 و 43 و 45 و 47 من جديد ان شاء الله

على موقع *4shared*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (31 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط على الـ 4shared

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/hUdcBsZL/_online.html

به الروابط المطلوب رفعها

من لديه مشكلة فى اى جزء اخر برجاء طلبه وشكرا

برجاء الاضافه الى المشاركة الاولى بالموضوع


----------



## مسلم (7 يونيو 2011)

مجهود أكثر من رائع 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جارى رفع الروابط 20 و 42 و 43 و 45 و 47 من جديد ان شاء الله
> 
> على موقع *4shared*





eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا رابط على الـ 4shared
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 يونيو 2011)

مسلم قال:


> مجهود أكثر من رائع
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



اللهم امين 

جزاك الله خيرا

اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 يونيو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تمت الاضافة
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



و جزاكم الله خيرا

مشكور للاضافة و المتابعه


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (8 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالرابط التالى ان شاء الله الاجزاء التى تم رافعها على موقع الـ 4shared

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/hUdcBsZL/_online.html#dir=93504324

برجاء اذا تعثر اى جزء اخر يتم الطلب لكى اقوم باعادة الرافع من جديد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## استشاري وليد (9 يونيو 2011)

تلك الصور بالمشاكل التي تظهر على الترتيب بعد تحميل الملفات عدة مرات وجزاك الله كل خير وان كان هناك حل ارجوك لا تبخل بمساعده.

اول صورة 
تظهر المشكله بان هناك مشكله فى ملف عند عمل retry تظهر الرساله مره اخري ويكون الحل عمل اجنور 







الصوره الثانية , والصوره الثالثه :

بعد ضغط اجنور تظهر تلك الرساله الثانية تبين انا هناك ملف رابع بااسم disk 4 
مع ان الموجود بعد ضغط الملف disk 2 & disk 3













ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (9 يونيو 2011)

الصراحه انا مش عارف حل المشكلة بس اللى واضح ان فى جزء من الاجزاء فيه مشكلة او ملف تالف

الحل انك تعيد التحميل من الاول من روابط متتالية وشكرا


----------



## nour_eng_22 (12 يونيو 2011)

تم التحميل والتسطيب ولا يوجد اخطاء .......... تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس والشكر لمصمم البرنامج ........... 1000000%


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (12 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله و اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة و ربنا يبارك فى مصمم البرنامج


----------



## jak88 (14 يونيو 2011)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## os7 (18 يونيو 2011)

shkrn kteeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (19 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اتمنى لك كامل الاستفادة


----------



## falconsky2008 (6 يوليو 2011)

ان اللسان ليعجز والكلمات تتلعثم عن أن توفى حق من شارك فى هذا العمل العظيم سواء من صمم البرنامج له منى أسمى آيات الشكر والعرفان على هذا العمل الرائع أو من أعاد رفع هذا العمل العظيم أسأل المولى عز وجل أن يجعلهم ممن يحسنون صنعا ويدخره لهم فى أخراهم انه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 يوليو 2011)

اللهم امين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (30 يوليو 2011)

متشكر جدا يابشمهندس عالمجهود الرائع ده بس انا عندي الجزر ال 13,24 بيعملوا خطأ لما بفك الملفات


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (1 أغسطس 2011)

حملهم من اول وجديد و اتاكد ان الاسماء كلها زى بعض و متتبعه وشكرا


----------



## Abdualah Gameel (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس

مجهود فوق الوصف

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## saadson (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوور يا غالى ع البرنامج وان شاء الله يظل ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saadson (19 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال للاخوة المهندسون الذين حملو البرنامج
هل الروابط كاملة ولا توجد روابط ناقصة
شكرا للافادة


----------



## سبع الليل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جعلها في ميزان حسناتكم




saadson قال:


> سؤال للاخوة المهندسون الذين حملو البرنامج
> هل الروابط كاملة ولا توجد روابط ناقصة
> شكرا للافادة



نعم أخي كل الروابط تعمل


----------



## wael-b (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## mido_ahmad_fathi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

انا حملت كل الروابط والبرنامج مشتغلش لان وانا بفك الملفات متفكتش لان فى ملفات بيزه والله حرام بعد المجهود الكبير فى تحملها والاخر مشتغلشس


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (24 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب المشكلة حضرتك فى الرابط الكام وايه نوعها بالظبط عشان نقدر نحلها


----------



## سبع الليل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

mido_ahmad_fathi قال:


> انا حملت كل الروابط والبرنامج مشتغلش لان وانا بفك الملفات متفكتش لان فى ملفات بيزه والله حرام بعد المجهود الكبير فى تحملها والاخر مشتغلشس



اعتقد عندك مشكلة ببرامج تشغيل الفلاش


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*
thanks

*​


----------



## علاء ابو ليلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

للاسف يا بشمهندس انا حملت ال47 ملف مرتين المرة الاولى كان فيه خطا فى الفك المرة التانية حملته وفكيته عادى بس للاسف مش عايز يتسطب انا مسطب ويندوز سيفن 64 بيت انا تعبت فى التحميل ياريت يكون فى حل بجد حرام


----------



## احمد برقاوي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wagih khalid (4 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thanks
*_​


----------



## علاء ابو ليلة (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اخيرا اشتغل الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (4 نوفمبر 2011)

طب الحمد لله تن هو اشتغل نفعك الله بك يا بشمهندس ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق البستان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت يا بش مهندس ممكن الرابط 17 لانه لا يعمل


----------



## عاشق البستان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 نوفمبر 2011)

للاسف يا بشمهندس انا حذفت الملفات المضغوطة من على الجهاز

و مش عارف ايه المشكلة فى الميديا فاير

اتمنى من اى عضو حمل البرنامج ولسه عنده الملفات مضغوطة يرفع الجزء اللى فيه المشكلة


----------



## عاشق البستان (10 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> للاسف يا بشمهندس انا حذفت الملفات المضغوطة من على الجهاز
> 
> و مش عارف ايه المشكلة فى الميديا فاير
> 
> اتمنى من اى عضو حمل البرنامج ولسه عنده الملفات مضغوطة يرفع الجزء اللى فيه المشكلة



يا خسارة انا حملت كل الروابط وضايل الجزء 17 فقط

يا ريت حد من الاعضاء يساعدنا

مشكور


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله حد يكون عنده الملفات يرفع الجزء الناقص تانى


----------



## crystal rose (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويعطيك العافية
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاشق البستان (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخواني المهندسين ألا يوجد شخص يساعد في الجزء 17
انا حملت كل الاجزاء 
هل يمكن فكها بدون الجزء 17
أو قوم بحذف الملفات


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تقم بحذف الملفات برجاء الصبر بعض الوقت لو امكن لعل الحل قريب


----------



## هندسي بحت (13 نوفمبر 2011)

للرفع أتمنى من أحد الأخوة أن يسعفنا برابط للجزء رقم 17 لأن الرابط غير شغال ..وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (14 نوفمبر 2011)

للرفع


----------



## العندليب الخثيمي (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بما طرحت


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (15 نوفمبر 2011)

وبارك الله فيك ايضا


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng/m.sh (16 نوفمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز اشكرك على هذا البرنامج العظيم الجميل 
ولكن بدات تظهر لدى احد المشاكل فى التحميل وهو الجزء رقم 17 ارجو من حضرتك اعاده رفعه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (16 نوفمبر 2011)

هو فعلا حضرتك فيه مشكلة فيه و ان شاء الله حد من الاعضاء يقوم برفع الجزء الناقص لانه اتحذف من عندى للاسف


----------



## عثمان محمد عثمان (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشق البستان قال:


> اخواني المهندسين ألا يوجد شخص يساعد في الجزء 17
> انا حملت كل الاجزاء
> هل يمكن فكها بدون الجزء 17
> أو قوم بحذف الملفات


 
قم بتحميلة من هذا الرابط مع مراعاة تسميته بنفس تسلسل الأجزاء السابقة

http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9


----------



## saalaam (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا كثييييييييييييييييييييرا

فعلا طال الانتظار..........ربنا يعطيكم ألف عافية صاحب المشاركة والأخ الفاضل عثمان


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عثمان محمد عثمان قال:


> قم بتحميلة من هذا الرابط مع مراعاة تسميته بنفس تسلسل الأجزاء السابقة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9



مشكور جدا لمجهود حضرتك يا بشمهندس

جزاك الله خيرا

استفسار بسيط هل هذا الملف من نفس روابط البرنامج اللى فى الموضوع ده ولا روابط اخرى 

وشكرا


----------



## saalaam (18 نوفمبر 2011)

the file is corrupted


----------



## عاشق البستان (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عثمان محمد عثمان قال:


> قم بتحميلة من هذا الرابط مع مراعاة تسميته بنفس تسلسل الأجزاء السابقة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9



للاسف الملف لا يعمل وحتى بعد اعادة التسمية
والسبب لانه لا يعود لنفس التقسمية من الاجزاء


----------



## saalaam (19 نوفمبر 2011)

وتستمر الحكاية..............مرة اخرى سيطول الانتظار


----------



## abdur-rahman (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافية شباب بس عندي مشكلة في الرابط رقم 17 على الميديافاير
بيقول انه الملف محذوف او غير موجود اذا في رابط ثاني ياريت تخبرونا 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عاشق البستان (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*صومنا صومنا وافطرنا ع بصلة*


----------



## mo_hosn (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اين ملق 17 لو سمحتواااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالامير بشير (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اسال الله العلي القدبر ان يمن عليكم برضاه ورحمته ورافته وخيره وفوزا عنده واستكمال الكرامة عنده ما تنالو سعة من رحمته لايتسع لها الا كرمه


----------



## عاشق البستان (20 نوفمبر 2011)

عثمان محمد عثمان قال:


> قم بتحميلة من هذا الرابط مع مراعاة تسميته بنفس تسلسل الأجزاء السابقة
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9




لو سمحت يا بش مهندس اذا متوفر عندك الجزء 40 من السلسلة التي رفعت منها هذا الملف والتي اسمها l.o.c v1 [2010] 
واذا زبطت سأقوم برفع الملفات من جديد وعلى عدة روابط ومراكز تحميل ومن ضمنها الميديا فير

نرجو المساعدة


----------



## mo_hosn (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف السابع عشر لو سمحت الرابط بينزل لاكن لما بنفك الملفات بيطلع فية خطا


----------



## محمد السيد شعبان (20 نوفمبر 2011)

من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه


----------



## mo_hosn (20 نوفمبر 2011)

من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه


----------



## mo_hosn (20 نوفمبر 2011)

17 17 17 17 17 71 17 17 17 17 17


----------



## elmasry8 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط 17

http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9

or

http://www.mediafire.com/?du4c7oqjeg8rsbc


----------



## mo_hosn (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخelmasry8
للاسف الرابطيم الاثنيين تالفيين يتم تنزيل الملف مقيش مشكلة لان اثناء فك الضغط يتضح انة تالف 
ارجوك المساعدة 
مطلوب ملف 17 صالح


----------



## engineerayman (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم*​


----------



## mo_hosn (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=19#ixzz1eQ1bJUUV

الاخelmasry8
للاسف الرابطيم الاثنيين تالفيين يتم تنزيل الملف مقيش مشكلة لان اثناء فك الضغط يتضح انة تالف 
ارجوك المساعدة 
مطلوب ملف 17 صالح

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=19#ixzz1eQ1fgaEp

من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه


----------



## abdur-rahman (22 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو السيريال نمبر بيقول انه غلط ولما احاول مرتين بيطلع شو الحل


----------



## mo_hosn (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=19#ixzz1eRYzV8EI

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1eQ1bJUUV

الاخelmasry8
للاسف الرابطيم الاثنيين تالفيين يتم تنزيل الملف مقيش مشكلة لان اثناء فك الضغط يتضح انة تالف 
ارجوك المساعدة 
مطلوب ملف 17 صالح

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1eQ1fgaEp

من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه من فضلك رابط الجزء 17 لا يعمل ياريت لو تتاكد منه


----------



## yousef bander (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندي سؤال اذا امكن يجاوبني عليه احد الاخوان اردت عمل اصنصيل خارج بيت الدرج يعني يفتح على عتبة الدرج الاستراحه ولكن واجهتني مشكله ان باب الاصنصيل يفتح على الشناج اي 50سم من الباب شناج في الدور الرضي والاول والثاني لذلك يجب قص الشناج حتى يفتح الباب بدون عائق وهذا يخل من الناحيه النشائيه بالتوازن فكيف ادعم لتعويض قص الشناج على العلم ان مكان القص يكون ثلث بثلثين على البيت كامل افيدوني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## reda21011 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 نوفمبر 2011)

abdur-rahman قال:


> لو سمحتو السيريال نمبر بيقول انه غلط ولما احاول مرتين بيطلع شو الحل


* وهذا سريال نمبر البرنامج 
**4127-7730-7598-5976
ياريت حضرتك تتاكد منه
​*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 نوفمبر 2011)

elmasry8 قال:


> الرابط 17
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9
> 
> ...




شكرا جدا لحضرتك يا بشمهندس

لكن للاسف الظاهر الملفين مش من نفس روابط الملف الاصلى


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شاء الله جارى اعادة تقسيم جميع الملفات و رفعها من جديد برجاء الصبر بعض الوقت شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hisham52000 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو رفع اللينك السابع عشر لانه تم الغاؤه 


 ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود العطيم


----------



## mo_hosn (22 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=20#ixzz1eThPfnrx

أرجو رفع اللينك السابع عشر لانه تم الغاؤه 


ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود العطيم


----------



## elmasry8 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

انا اسف يا جماعة فعلا الرابطين 17 اللى انا ضفتهم فيهم مشكلة 

انا بس حبيت اساعد مش اكتر واسف 

وعموما صاحب الموضوع بيقول انه هيرفع البرنامج تانى الصبر والدعاء له

جزاه الله خيراااااا


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (23 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء الانتظار يا جماعة جارى رفع الملفات بالكامل من البداية


----------



## mohamed_khalil (23 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت ياجماعة أي حد يكون عنده الجزء 17 يعيد رفعه مرة أخرى لأني حملت كل الأجزاء وناقص هذا الجزء فقط


----------



## mo_hosn (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=20#ixzz1eZvDm0M7

يا ريت ياجماعة أي حد يكون عنده الجزء 17 يعيد رفعه مرة أخرى لأني حملت كل الأجزاء وناقص هذا الجزء فقط


----------



## mo_hosn (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=20#ixzz1eZvDm0M7

يا ريت ياجماعة أي حد يكون عنده الجزء 17 يعيد رفعه مرة أخرى لأني حملت كل الأجزاء وناقص هذا الجزء فقط


----------



## حمادة لكح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع بس لو ممكن ترفع لنا الجزء السابع عشر عشان هو مش موجود


----------



## mo_hosn (24 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=21#ixzz1ecfLEqOk

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1eZvDm0M7

يا ريت ياجماعة أي حد يكون عنده الجزء 17 يعيد رفعه مرة أخرى لأني حملت كل الأجزاء وناقص هذا الجزء فقط


----------



## madhima1 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم بعد اذنكم ياجماعه ياريت اي حد يرفع الجزء ال 17 ده بس الي ناقص ارجوكم بعد اذنكم


----------



## Raed_A (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدا علي المجهود الرائع ده .... 
بس لو سمحت في مشكله ....

الرابط السابع عشر ( لا يعمل )

http://www.mediafire.com/?bhxt2cz9vekuwbe


----------



## Raed_A (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس / عثمان محمد عثمان

الجزء 17
http://www.mediafire.com/?44avwwp0xv777v9


----------



## abdur-rahman (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ايش الحل ياجماعة مع الجزء 17


----------



## mo_hosn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

ايش الحل ياجماعة مع الجزء 17


----------



## Raed_A (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ... 
لو سمحت ممكن اذا كنت هترفع البرنامج من الاول ياريت تحاول تعمله"* Torrent* " هيبقي احسن حتي لا يتكرر موضوع ضياع ملف


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ان شاء الله جارى حاليا اعادة الرفع من جديد

و ابتداء من غد سيتم واضع الرابط التى انتهى الرفع منها

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdur-rahman (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية مهندس احمدوان شاء الله يشتغل الرابط الجديد


----------



## mo_hosn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمادة لكح (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على المجهود بس لو امكن ترفع الجزء السابع عشر لانه محذوف*


----------



## madhima1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*ساعدوني ياشباب بيقولي set to private*


----------



## mo_hosn (26 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=22#ixzz1envIBCNP

الف شكر على المجهود بس لو امكن ترفع الجزء السابع عشر لانه محذوف


----------



## madhima1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش ال 17 بس انا بحنل اي ملف مش موجود دلوقتي ده كان موجود امبارح*


----------



## madhima1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحمل *


----------



## mo_hosn (26 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=22#ixzz1er1zG6yT

الف شكر على المجهود بس لو امكن ترفع الجزء السابع عشر لانه محذوف


----------



## madhima1 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ايهاب مصطفى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

معى يعطى الرسالة التالية

*set to private*


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

تم غلق جميع الروابط يا جماعة لان فى جزء مش شغال وحرام حد يبداء فى التحميل ويتفجئ ان فى دزء مش شغال و يضيع عليه المجهود ده كله

و ابتداء من المشاركة التالية سيتم واضع الروابط الجديدة ان شاء الله


----------



## eng/m.sh (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يعنى ايه يا باشا بعد ما حملنا ده كله تقول ان فى جزء مش شغال 
يعنى انا فضلى الجزء 17 بس مش موجود عندك ولا ايه يا ريس


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (27 نوفمبر 2011)

لا حضرتك مش موجود ولو كان موجود كان اتعاد رافعة من جديد بس فيه مشكلة و الميديا فاير حذفه

جارى رفع الملفات من البداية بعد التقسيم الجديد


----------



## mo_hosn (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=23#ixzz1ewXTLEvI

يعنى ايه يا باشا بعد ما حملنا ده كله تقول ان فى جزء مش شغال 
يعنى انا فضلى الجزء 17 بس مش موجود عندك ولا ايه يا ريس


----------



## mo_hosn (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=261031&page=23#ixzz1ewXTLEvI

يعنى ايه يا باشا بعد ما حملنا ده كله تقول ان فى جزء مش شغال 
يعنى انا فضلى الجزء 17 بس مش موجود عندك ولا ايه يا ريس


----------



## anass81 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> تم غلق جميع الروابط يا جماعة لان فى جزء مش شغال وحرام حد يبداء فى التحميل ويتفجئ ان فى دزء مش شغال و يضيع عليه المجهود ده كله
> 
> و ابتداء من المشاركة التالية سيتم واضع الروابط الجديدة ان شاء الله


 


eng_ahmed esmat قال:


> لا حضرتك مش موجود ولو كان موجود كان اتعاد رافعة من جديد بس فيه مشكلة و الميديا فاير حذفه
> 
> جارى رفع الملفات من البداية بعد التقسيم الجديد


 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك

سوف اقوم بقفل الموضوع الى حين رفع روابط جديدة من قبلك 

يرجى ابلاغي برسالة خاصة عندما تصبح الروابط جاهزة


----------

